# Spreading peace and love.



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Mar 22, 2018)

In 2 months I am leaving and beginning my journey. My main form of transportation will be hitching. I will be spreading my heart to everyone I meet and just want to have a very good time. I am going to rainbow in July but other than that I will be going where ever the wind calls. I have 2 questions and would greatly appreciate any advice. Where would be the best places to pitch a tent for the night without getting bothered by the cops ? And do any restaurants or stores let you refill water for free? If not where would you do so? Much love and thanks !


----------



## Billy Cougar White (Mar 22, 2018)

you can fill your bottle in most gas stations. if you ask nice alot of restaurants will fill up your water too. with the tent, stay out of site and nobody will bother you.


----------



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Mar 22, 2018)

Billy Cougar White said:


> you can fill your bottle in most gas stations. if you ask nice alot of restaurants will fill up your water too. with the tent, stay out of site and nobody will bother you.


Thank you! Much love and safe travels to you.


----------



## Hobo Mud (Mar 22, 2018)

Out of sight means out of mind. This is a good practice pertaining to camping outdoors in urbanized environments and as the other person suggested, gas stations and restaurants are a good choice. 

I don't often have to go inside any establishments or ask because I tend to get my water from the outside of structures such as commercial buildings, churches so on and so fourth. As you sharpen your traveling skills you will be able to home in on water sources better.

I would highly suggest if your able to, purchase a water key from a hard wear store. Water keys allow you the ability to turn on facets that have the handle removed, you will run into this situation a lot. Wish you the best of luck and safe travel's.


----------



## Koala (Mar 22, 2018)

I fill up in Wal-Mart a lot, they always have water fountains and public bathrooms. Safe travels!


----------



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Mar 22, 2018)

Hobo Mud said:


> Out of sight means out of mind. This is a good practice pertaining to camping outdoors in urbanized environments and as the other person suggested, gas stations and restaurants are a good choice.
> 
> I don't often have to go inside any establishments or ask because I tend to get my water from the outside of structures such as commercial buildings, churches so on and so fourth. As you sharpen your traveling skills you will be able to home in on water sources better.
> 
> I would highly suggest if your able to, purchase a water key from a hard wear store. Water keys allow you the ability to turn on facets that have the handle removed, you will run into this situation a lot. Wish you the best of luck and safe travel's.


Thank you I will definitely look into getting one. And safe travels to you as well.


----------



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Mar 22, 2018)

Koala said:


> I fill up in Wal-Mart a lot, they always have water fountains and public bathrooms. Safe travels!


Thank you! I hadn't thought of that but that is really useful.


----------



## DavidTheExplorer (Apr 17, 2018)

The best advice I can give is make sure you look up the place they are taking you. I started out two days ago and I almost made a terrible mistake because I didn't check. I managed to sneak down the interstate from the rest area to a highway ramp so I could crash for the night.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Apr 18, 2018)

I love walking into mcdonalds or burger kings etc with my gallon jug and filling up their cold, sometimes filtered water, I've never had shit but once in southern VA, I always say if people look questioningly, water is a basic human need. . . good luck with that positivity, hitching will weed it down a bit I assure you, and when i does and rides are hard to come by, start walking, it can turn a mood around real quick.


----------

